# 11/7/09 @ Sikes and Ray gets Owned Again



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Konz, Steven, Mike, Wes and son Connor, and I all met out at the Gulf Breeze side of Bob Sikes last night. Started early and fished down the pilings with shrimp but no luck on the flounder. Did catch a 16" gag grouper though. Needed some roids to shoot him up with, so he could grow another half a foot. :reallycrying Put him back in the watery hole he came from.

Around 9pm, things went crazy, well for me. Had a huge run, ran to it, and then my other pole gets a huge run and Ray gets broke off immediately on it. Lost my bait but lassoed a menhaden reeling in, so I put him on whole and live. Few seconds later it takes off again, and I hook up- for about20 seconds. Sigh, 0/2 on reds and 0/3 overall on my poles. About that time, Ray starts whining about his feet being cold. Flip-flops = FAIL in 50* windy weather.

I got another run on my light rod and brought in a 21.5" black drum.










Connor was a trooper, but just when he was starting to get tired around 11pm. Wes brought in the first red- a nice 36" fish.










By now, Ray is claiming that he can't feel his feet. Thankfully, the action picked up, but unforunately for him, he just got to watch the catching and netting. Steven got a good 34" bull.










I got another nice fish (presumably black drum) on my light rod, but I hooked him too close to the piling and didn't have the equipment muscle to keep him off it. Around 11:30, I finally hooked one of my good runs and brought in a 33" red.










That was the end of the fish for us, so we pulled in our gear around 12:30-1:00am. Ray's feet were a nice shade of blue, so we decided there was nothing like Waffle House to raise the spirits.

Overall tally for the evening (aside from the 5 good fish lost, presumably 3 reds and 2 black drum): 3 bull reds all released, 1 black drum, and a few white trout/ground mullet/pigfish.










^^ The yummy remnants of the black drum!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

damn wish i coulda made it out last nite.. good catch guys


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome job! The menhaden schools kept running through just outta range last night. We could hear em popping the top on the South side of the bridge. Good night to be fishing


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *roofordie (11/7/2009)*Awesome job! The menhaden schools kept running through just outta range last night. We could hear em popping the top on the South side of the bridge. Good night to be fishing


If we would have had a mullet net, we could have easily thrown and lost the net b/c of too many fish in it. They were just right below us all night. Everytime you reeled in, just as the bait was coming vertically out of the water, the menhaden would blow up around it.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

On the other side we would have a school swim through, then the rods would double over. It got so predictable that when we heard the menhaden, everyone would holda pole, waiting for the strike.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

the menhaden have been EVERYWHERE around there.. we were catching em ALL night a few days ago


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice job Guys Looks like everyone hade a good time and Got some Fish Well Maybe not Ray!!oke Thanks for the Report hope to go This week Sometime


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, sounds like everyone (well almost everyone) had a good nite. I'll see yall next week. This is my workin week.:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah it was a tough night for me.......but heck, I'm happy netting the fish!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Job guys!!! Roll Tide Roll


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go guys. i'll have to get out there as soon as the wind dies and get some menhaden for the freezer for offshore.the bay is full of bull from one end to the other. if you can't catch a redfish..well you just can't fish... oops sorry konz..


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I enjoyed your post and pictures. Sounds like a good night fishing trip for all. Gene


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well dang, I guess it's time to hang up the fishing rod and go hug a tree now that I got skunked twice! On second thought I'll just go with you guys again and talk s**t the whole time! Maybe I'll accidently get the net line wrapped around your fishing line and by mistake guide it to a pier column..........naaaahhhh I'll just talk s**t the whole time!


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

> *konz (11/11/2009)*Well dang, I guess it's time to hang up the fishing rod and go hug a tree now that I got skunked twice! On second thought I'll just go with you guys again and talk s**t the whole time! Maybe I'll accidently get the net line wrapped around your fishing line and by mistake guide it to a pier column..........naaaahhhh I'll just talk s**t the whole time!


I got the net line wrapped up with Steven's line when he was bringing in that red, but still managed to get it in. We really do need a spotlight lol


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

get a stream light stinger flashlight in a rechargeable version, expensive, but worth it (batterys)


----------

